# Stahls’ TV Offers ‘How To Grow Your Embroidery Business With a Vinyl Cutter’ Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new educational video from Stahls’ TV focuses on growing your embroidery business with a vinyl cutter. The archived recording of a recent online class explores how adding a vinyl cutter can enable you to grow your business by offering more services, products and treatment options. Address challenges that are limiting your existing business and open the door to new opportunities.

The video includes an introduction to vinyl cutting machines and pointers on what to look for when purchasing with an eye to complementing your embroidery operation. You’ll learn about machine size, ease of use, speed, type of motor and other variables to consider. 

There’s also a walk-through of the steps in the vinyl-cutting process and a discussion of machine pricing, accessories, tools and materials that can be used that are geared to embroiderers.

Learn about vinyl materials with finishes such as glitter, foil, flock, and reflective and how the process provides a better option for performance fabrics. Watch a demo on how to create pressure-sensitive twill appliqués using your vinyl cutter to streamline production. 

From production tips and product ideas to integrating vinyl cutting into your pricing structure and marketing approach, the video covers all the bases. View “How to Grow Your Embroidery Business with a Vinyl Cutter Video” at https://goo.gl/xTKqKE 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

